# Colorado Next week



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

How are things looking out there?


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2012)

Need a boots on the ground report from Ski Stef!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

Just looking at the 10 day on weather.com there seems to be snow on Wednesday and Friday which are all ski days for me!


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 14, 2012)

High pressure for the east--storminess for the west.  Looks good for them.  Enjoy.

I do a Friday CO resort weather audio update for KAFA (CO Springs)--I'll post it here on Friday for you.


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 14, 2012)

Where you headed?

I just came back from Telluride... skied 5 days, 4 of which were bluebird... I'd say conditions were a 6 or 7 out of 10... We were suppose to get a 4 to 8" storm one of the nights but only ended up with 1-2"... the trees had the best snow all week and the groomers were a lot of fun especially on my S7's... I was hoping to try them out in some deep powder but it didn't work out... Here's a short vid of me doing the NASTAR... Have a good time!


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 15, 2012)

The snow here in summit county is decent at best. With no new snow and the weather being so warm this past week it really seems like east coast spring skiing. In the mornings the snow has been hard and icy, but as the sun shines it softens up and any southern facing slopes ride pretty nice. It takes a little work but you can still find soft untracked snow in the woods or out-of-bounds. We do have a storm in the forecast for this weekend, but unless it cools down it will be a mix of rain and snow. We're still hoping for cold weather, this winter has seemed way to short.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2012)

Just got back yesterday.  Snow is going fast. A lot of bare spots where there should not be at this time of year.  I would say it was a 6 out of 10.  Pray for snow.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 15, 2012)

For the first time this year I can suggest you book immediately to Tahoe!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2012)

snoseek said:


> For the first time this year I can suggest you book immediately to Tahoe!



Kinda locked in at this point. If I have to ski slush bumps in the bowls so be it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2012)

Couple of pics showing coverage.

1st pic is from Breck. Notice coverage on the run to left

2nd is from Breck too.

3rd is hiking to Tucker Mtn. at Copper.  No snow hiking up ridge


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2012)

Another shot from Cooper looking across to Tucker. We dropped in the chute on the left side of pic.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 15, 2012)

Ouch!  Copper is looking rough!  But CO is CO and I'd have been happy to be skiing there in any conditions.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Ouch! Copper is looking rough! But CO is CO and I'd have been happy to be skiing there in any conditions.


 
I am happy that we went, but those bare spots at Copper, we covered fully last year.

Still can't buy A POWDER DAY!!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking like some snow this weekend. Some towards the end of next week to. Fingers crossed ...


----------



## bigbog (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't see anything in those pics that's not better than the EC...  At this point who's looking for powder _only_.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Looking like some snow this weekend. Some towards the end of next week to. Fingers crossed ...



Ditto that.  Im at A-Basin & Keystone with some friends Thu-Sun next week.  Hoping for the best!


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 16, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> High pressure for the east--storminess for the west.  Looks good for them.  Enjoy.
> 
> I do a Friday CO resort weather audio update for KAFA (CO Springs)--I'll post it here on Friday for you.



CO forecasts are updated.  Not sure how to post audio here but I'll look into it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> CO forecasts are updated.  Not sure how to post audio here but I'll look into it.



Thanks! What about the second half of that week? Anything happening Thursday or Friday?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks! What about the second half of that week? Anything happening Thursday or Friday?



In between slow moving cut-off low pressure systems so probably a breather for then.  The first one slowly moves away early next week as another works into the west coast next weekend.  Things aren't done yet for the west but it'll be slow progress with these cut-off systems.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> In between slow moving cut-off low pressure systems so probably a breather for then.  The first one slowly moves away early next week as another works into the west coast next weekend.  Things aren't done yet for the west but it'll be slow progress with these cut-off systems.



Looks like I'll be hunting leftovers on Wednesday. Would love a true pow day. They've been pretty elusive this year.


----------



## 180 (Mar 16, 2012)

Winn, What is the best place to hit from 3/30 - 4/7?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 16, 2012)

180 said:


> Winn, What is the best place to hit from 3/30 - 4/7?



If you're talking out west, I'll have to defer to our west coast guy--he tracks that area more than I do.  Feel free to pose the question on our Facebook page and he'll address it as soon as possible.  Keep a watch on the long range discussions at the bottom of the forecast pages to track the trends.  Thanks!


----------



## kickstand (Mar 21, 2012)

wa-loaf, a friend of mine just flew out there yesterday, appears to be hitting the same places you are and I believe he lives out in your neck of the woods.  You wouldn't happen to be traveling with a guy whose initials are CY and is from Marlboro, would you?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2012)

Not with him. Flew out solo and meeting friends who live out this way. Though I might meet up with Greg friday at Vail.


----------

